# MY B14



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

ok so as u guys already know i got into an accident and like really screwed over my car but now i got it fixed and its running like a charm and so i just washed and waxed it for like 2 hours (waxed it twice, i always do it 4 an extra shine) today since it was like 67 ish out and it took some pics so here u guys are 

no flaming please

only suggestions

~Brian


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

nice... i like a black car... last mod for you to get a rims/wheel ... you can low it if you can afford.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Good to see fellow Illinois B14 owners! Nice ride! Maybe I'll see you around Woodfield mall (only time I roll in Arlington Hgts area).


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good .. need to replace headlights / corners , intake header etc.


----------



## SentraB14 (Nov 1, 2005)

damn it why do i never see any of you illinois nissan guys around...ever

oh yeah looks pretty nice...not really fond of the seats, but all that matters is that you like it :thumbup:


----------



## psalm143 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks sweet, although I wouldnt rock those seats. As long as it works for you though.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nice! hows the visonik subs working out for you? i just have single 12 i put in the other day. for being cheap, i think they're pretty good. anyway, thats a sweet ride.


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Good to see fellow Illinois B14 owners! Nice ride! Maybe I'll see you around Woodfield mall (only time I roll in Arlington Hgts area).



yea dude pm me we can meet up at streets sometime k?

imm giv u my cell in the reply pm


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

SentraB14 said:


> damn it why do i never see any of you illinois nissan guys around...ever
> 
> oh yeah looks pretty nice...not really fond of the seats, but all that matters is that you like it :thumbup:



haha i always roll around streets of woodfield at like 10pm on weekends

if im not out partyin :woowoo: 


but pm me and maybe we can meet up at streets some time k?


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> nice! hows the visonik subs working out for you? i just have single 12 i put in the other day. for being cheap, i think they're pretty good. anyway, thats a sweet ride.



the visoniks are 2 10 inch subs and they are ok for $135

but my visoniks are on steroids caz i hav a cap and a bigger amp than the 1 that they giv u but for me all i need is 800 watts i just want somethin that sounds good and can drownd out the ricer next to me if i need it to :thumbup: but yea im not really into the whole MEGA BASS shiz caz thats a waste of money for me its straight up just good soundin music but yea if ur ever in the illinois area hit me up and we can cruise or somethin but if ur going 4 bass i highly recommend the R12's by alpine b/c they sound amazing 4 bass, or if u want more than that get two 1200 watt sony ones and u need the 1200 wat amp that goes with it, also make sure u get a good wiring kit for it prob around a 0-1 gauge wire, and u have to have Capacitor all that would run u about 400 ish if not more, but after that u need a head unit 


P.s. if ur in the northwest suburbs and u need someone to wire up your system PROFESSIONALY at like wayy cheap ill hook u up ive wired about 25 systems so far and its like second nature to me so yea hit me up if u need someone to do it ( i charge $20 for the first hour and $5 for additional hours) 

P.P.S. i also can help with wiring neons and underbody neons if u need me to ill get u a matching color LED switch that goes with it, and if u want somethin more advanced i can do pulsating neons and i can do switches for inside neons and outside neons, i also do foglights and flashers 4 headlights.

basically i do anything wiring related so if u need me im here im also part of a racing group called "Street Dreams" its actually amazing caz u get discounts on basically anything 4 car customization if u join all u hav to pay is dues which are really cheap pm me if ur in the Nw suburbs area and is interested in joining 


kk enough rambling 


~Brian

:fluffpol:  :thumbup: :showpics: :jump: :balls: :kiss:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i do live in il, but i live in the central part. i don't think you'll drive down here to curize. lol.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks nice but i think you have to "detail" some items, like the muffler and maybe if you can lose those mudflaps


----------

